# Does anyone here have ADHD (the wanderlust gene)?



## Larkspur (Mar 25, 2020)

Were u very mischevious in school as a little kid, do u have a short attention span, eccentric, ....


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Mar 25, 2020)

Might save time if you ask "Does anyone here _not_ have ADHD?" 

_I _sure do, and plead guilty to all you ask about.


----------



## trashswag86 (Mar 25, 2020)

For some people ADHD manifests outwardly, whereas for others it's more mental. (Sometimes called ADD, though there's no official diagnosis with that name) As in, the mental state is hyperactive, while also being unfocussed.

My sister was diagnosed, and I likely have it as well.

Sometimes you'll hear people talk about "hyperfocussing", generally as this supposed sorta super-power that ADHD people can sometimes attain. But this ability is not *at will*. Hyperfocussing only comes when there's intense interest in the subject. Many purple believe ADHD involves a lack of dopamine, which is the "reward neurotransmitter". So it's maybe harder for us to feel rewarded for focus on something that doesn't have us intensely involved.... Or, this is how I've understood it.

My sister thinks that hyperfocussing isn't all super powers though, however. Someone with ADHD might obsessively focus on something that's totally out of their control, or what have you.

Anyway, this is what I've picked up on the subject.
✌


----------



## trashswag86 (Mar 25, 2020)

But to answer the other parts of your question, no I wasn't mischievous in school. I was homeschooled, and very well behaved.

No, I wouldn't call myself eccentric.


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 25, 2020)

friends call me eccentric, doubt I have ADHD, same difference though, would you agree?


----------



## Larkspur (Mar 25, 2020)

roughdraft said:


> friends call me eccentric, doubt I have ADHD, same difference though, would you agree?


y so sassy??? i didnt mean anything bad.


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 25, 2020)

crazy ADHD warrior woman said:


> y so sassy??? i didnt mean anything bad.



nah i didn't mean to sass on you, i might just suck at getting my message across online. i don't mean anything bad either though. 

i mean like....i have no faith in ADHD diagnosis... i think probably ADHD and eccentrism mix well though... or they blend often


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Mar 25, 2020)

I don't know what I have, but I just tried to get the whole assembly line at work to walk off the job, rather unsuccessfully.... but I still walked out to set an example - incredible as this sounds - in protest of the Union's refusal to stick up for the workers [long story... legit reason too]

Welcome to S.T.P.

I like your political leanings, in the mid 1980' s there was a strong rumour within the NY Conservative Party [*back when they were more like *Libertarians* ....] that Connecticut was in secret thinking the same thing  

I'll be back here later, my cat is meowing sooooooo happy to see me home early, and my dog is going to comfort me with lots of licks once I am back downstairs.

Anarchy Peace FREEDOM and Love......

Big George and Loki the Dog.


----------



## Larkspur (Mar 25, 2020)

crazy ADHD warrior woman said:


> y so sassy??? i didnt mean anything bad.


Oh wait, so you_ werent _being sarcastic?

In that case, you _have_ met people maybe who were ADHD and eccentric??? 🤔


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 25, 2020)

i'd say they go together.. does that make more sense?

nah im not being sarcastic


----------



## Larkspur (Mar 25, 2020)

roughdraft said:


> i'd say they go together.. does that make more sense?
> 
> nah im not being sarcastic


No it makes sense, I was just wondering why u thought it goes together. It was an assumption I had, but I'd like to hear others opinions/reasoning


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 25, 2020)

word ok, well here's my .02

you get distracted and/or depressed easily, you are inclined to move on real fast to the next thing, to fulfill what you quickly lacked which may manifest as a place or situation.

ADHD = wanderlust pretty well in this sense.


----------



## Larkspur (Mar 25, 2020)

roughdraft said:


> word ok, well here's my .02
> 
> you get distracted and/or depressed easily, you are inclined to move on real fast to the next thing, to fulfill what you quickly lacked which may manifest as a place or situation.
> 
> ADHD = wanderlust pretty well in this sense.


OK 👌


----------



## trashswag86 (Mar 25, 2020)

Do have something more specific in mind with "eccentric"? Cause the dictionary just says unconventional or strange.

That's everyone on this site. Idk what percentage of us have ADHD, but 100% of us could be called eccentric.

So, Idk, if you wanna tell us what you mean by eccentric, that might help.


----------



## trashswag86 (Mar 25, 2020)

I imagine you mean unconventional interests besides the way we travel. Like, I see you're into botany.


----------



## Larkspur (Mar 25, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> I imagine you mean unconventional interests besides the way we travel. Like, I see you're into botany.



Yes, ADHD/ADD manifests differently in every person.

What I mean is that there is a pattern in ADHD that people can be eccentric such as my ADHD biology teacher who was a real weirdo but girls crushed on him, or Aurora the singer, or Bjork or Kate Bush, mad scientists, Albert Einstein, nutty professors/absent-minded professors. (None were diagnosed, but there is consensus Einstein had it by psychologists)


----------



## Larkspur (Mar 25, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> I imagine you mean unconventional interests besides the way we travel. Like, I see you're into botany.



uhhh... how do i delete this extra post i made i wonder...... 

Ill use this extra undeletable post to drop a link

http://210.47.10.86:8032/2015-3/1398.pdf <--- (its a good pdf about the strengths of ADHD)


----------



## trashswag86 (Mar 25, 2020)

crazy ADHD warrior woman said:


> Yes, ADHD/ADD manifests differently in every person.
> 
> What I mean is that there is a pattern in ADHD that people can be eccentric such as my ADHD biology teacher who was a real weirdo but girls crushed on him, or Aurora the singer, or Bjork or Kate Bush, mad scientists, Albert Einstein, nutty professors/absent-minded professors. (None were diagnosed, but there is consensus Einstein had it by psychologists)



Maybe Geek is a better word, than eccentric, for what you're describing.
I wish I was a geek. I'm way to unmotivated to qualify.


----------



## trashswag86 (Mar 25, 2020)

Depression plus add, or paranoia plus add, anxiety plus add -a whole lot of bad mixers could be come up with, and none of them are gonna turn anyone into a mad scientist.

Oh shit, another crazy thing I came across is that people with ADD can focus better when under stress, and unbeknownst to themselves will end up with habits that lead to stress *so that they can focus*!... Self medicating on stress. Hella weird.


----------



## Larkspur (Mar 25, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> Depression plus add, or paranoia plus add, anxiety plus add -a whole lot of bad mixers could be come up with, and none of them are gonna turn anyone into a mad scientist.
> 
> Oh shit, another crazy thing I came across is that people with ADD can focus better when under stress, and unbeknownst to themselves will end up with habits that lead to stress *so that they can focus*!... Self medicating on stress. Hella weird.


Hey that is absolutely true. Also, mad scientists engage crazy out of the box ideas for self stimulation. Others go into high contact sports. Not everybody does the same thing..


----------



## Odin (Mar 25, 2020)

only on the adhd front.... it's like a hamster spinning a cage while it runs...


Thats all... the thing is... at least in my experience it is possible to know the baseline of your own mind.

Now ... fuck society... the question is what do you want to do or go with that?

edit:

this may be a good example of not having a coherent idea to post because of drinking though ha... seriously though I think as I get older yes... I am manifesting less patience with attention... or that might be the instant gratification of internet and society that I experience. All I know is, I read less books that I used to and I used to read a lot. Gotta work on refocusing my mind.


----------



## trashswag86 (Mar 25, 2020)

Odin said:


> ... fuck society... the question is what do you want to do or go with that?



Community over society.

It's true, there are some unique things to the ADHD mind that can *potentially* work out in ones favor.

The tendency of the mind too wander can contribute to out of the box thinking.
But you gotta also have resources (education, etc) and rewards -however those might come about for you personally.


----------



## Gulysses3 (Mar 28, 2020)

Well, yes, I explain why I hop freight trains to provide the stimulus missing from ADD. Hopping Freights Helps My ADD


----------



## Haxsys (Mar 28, 2020)

Yup


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Mar 29, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> For some people ADHD manifests outwardly, whereas for others it's more mental. (Sometimes called ADD, though there's no official diagnosis with that name) As in, the mental state is hyperactive, while also being unfocussed.
> 
> My sister was diagnosed, and I likely have it as well.
> 
> ...



For most of my life I've been believed to have ADHD, but I've never been tested. All I know is that when I consume sugar or carbs, my attention span and ability to think critically plummets, but I don't know if that's because of ADHD, or just because refined carbs and sugar is so awful.

I've been called "weird" a lot before. But that could be any combination of ADHD, being sheltered as a kid, not being adapted to the local culture at all because of the sheltering and having spent most of my childhood and teenhood online and with video games, lack of social skills, or just, anything.

Man I remember when I was oddly obsessively looking for a poncho. Was THAT hyperfocus?


----------



## Larkspur (Mar 29, 2020)

Wheat2020 said:


> For most of my life I've been believed to have ADHD, but I've never been tested. All I know is that when I consume sugar or carbs, my attention span and ability to think critically plummets, but I don't know if that's because of ADHD, or just because refined carbs and sugar is so awful.
> 
> I've been called "weird" a lot before. But that could be any combination of ADHD, being sheltered as a kid, not being adapted to the local culture at all because of the sheltering and having spent most of my childhood and teenhood online and with video games, lack of social skills, or just, anything.
> 
> Man I remember when I was oddly obsessively looking for a poncho. Was THAT hyperfocus?



it exists with or without sugar. many people eat sugary diets and dont develop adhd


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Mar 29, 2020)

crazy ADHD warrior woman said:


> it exists with or without sugar. many people eat sugary diets and dont develop adhd



Yeah but doesn't sugar make it worse?


----------



## Odin (Mar 29, 2020)

I can't remember... lol but did the Simpsons have an episode with adhd and Ritalin?

Maybe get some ritalin pills with sugar and be like woot woot big pharma... solves everything right???

haha... oh I see... I get that adhd for at least an hour after waking up... morning or naptime...

got lots of time for naptime now... it's great.... snoooooooozeeee to zzz zzz zzz zzzaaaaaaa!!!


::stinkyfeet::



Wheat2020 said:


> Man I remember when I was oddly obsessively looking for a poncho. Was THAT hyperfocus?



thrift stores are great for odd n ends like that... or you make your own with tyvek like material... I have square yards of it from an old job... only thing is its blank white so it's not camo... no one will find you in a blizzard but you'll stand out on a moonless night under a street lamp.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Apr 4, 2020)

Not only do I have ADHD, but my two boys have it as well.

How do I deal? Well I pretty much know what kind of day I will have once I am awake. If I know that morning that I'm going to have One of Those Days, I take 30mg of Adderall. If I don't, I wish my life had a seat belt.


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Apr 4, 2020)

BradKajukenbo said:


> Not only do I have ADHD, but my two boys have it as well.
> 
> How do I deal? Well I pretty much know what kind of day I will have once I am awake. If I know that morning that I'm going to have One of Those Days, I take 30mg of Adderall. If I don't, I wish my life had a seat belt.



What are, "those days" like? Do you feel like it's hard to sit still and like you're existing on a different plane of existence just looking in through your eyes?

I ask because that's what I feel some days. Especially if I don't get regular exercise and spend every day in-doors, which I usually try to avoid.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Apr 4, 2020)

Wheat2020 said:


> What are, "those days" like? Do you feel like it's hard to sit still and like you're existing on a different plane of existence just looking in through your eyes?
> 
> I ask because that's what I feel some days. Especially if I don't get regular exercise and spend every day in-doors, which I usually try to avoid.



Those days. Its like my mind is telling me do MOVE. My body can't keep up. Racing thoughts non stop. No focus. No sleep. Being confined indoors would be a nightmare for me even with Adderall. Though I can ride on a train in a small tight space and not be bothered, but being stuck in doors. Martial Arts have helped me more then anything. I would tell anyone who has ADHD to take Martial Arts.


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Apr 4, 2020)

BradKajukenbo said:


> Those days. Its like my mind is telling me do MOVE. My body can't keep up. Racing thoughts non stop. No focus. No sleep. Being confined indoors would be a nightmare for me even with Adderall. Though I can ride on a train in a small tight space and not be bothered, but being stuck in doors. Martial Arts have helped me more then anything. I would tell anyone who has ADHD to take Martial Arts.



Hmm maybe I don't have ADHD after all.

I mean, I often have racing thoughts and struggle to focus, but not being able to sleep? Only if I drank homemade coffee that same day. For whatever reason, coffee from a bottle or can doesn't do SHIT to me, but homebrewed coffee or fresh coffee from a coffee shop makes me:


Shit a lot
Get bad anxiety
Makes it impossible to concentrate (in strong quantities, partially because of bathroom runs)
Sleepless night
I hate caffeine but love coffee. I tried green tea, and it works so much better, but it sucks, imo. It just tastes and looks like earthy water, with a hint of rust from my boiling pot.

Now black tea...Black tea is easy to add flavours to, is less bitter than coffee, and seems to give me a much cleaner caffeine boost with better effects and far less negative side-effects.


But yeah, I hate being stuck indoors, and it's making it nearly impossible for me to concentrate on my classes. Maybe it's ADHD, or maybe it's just that I live in a cramped and junky house with two family members, and am constantly surrounded by old useless stuff, and every spot I sit in to study kills my body in some way and I sometimes, sometimes frequently, get interrupted.

When I'm sitting out in nature or studying in a library, I can focus on things easily and happily, and it's easy to keep myself organized because I brought everything that I need to do me, WITH ME, in my backpack, and I also have a lot more space to put things temporarily, and to get up and move around.

But when I'm at home indoors, the simplest of things feel 10x more difficult to do, and I just end up feeling miserable in general, unless I'm hyperfocused on a game, or coding, or something.

I swear, if it wasn't for this hammock I've got, and if it wasn't for being able to drive to a nature trail 30 minutes away, I'd probably get depressed and couldn't do my work.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Apr 4, 2020)

When I was in middle school I went to a counselor that said I had add. I just had a lot of problems in school with focusing on subjects I didn't like. Mostly math.
While going to this counselor he said I could either take pharma or try neuro feedback therapy. I opted for the latter. 

Basically what it (Neuro feedback therapy) is, is they hook your brain up to a computer by sticking wires to your head with wax. A game was put on the computer and the goal was to get the most points by only focusing your brainwaves. 
So after about a month of doing these sessions I got a lot better at focusing. I started doing a lot better in school it really worked. I can still use it what i learned today. Not that it's a cure all for everything but most things I do I can excel by enhancing my focus.
I totally recommend this to anyone who's experiencing add symptoms. Or just in general to teach yourself how to do it.


----------



## eggyjones (Apr 24, 2020)

I got diagnosed with ADHD 12 years ago and I also have a lot of wanderlust. I guess I would describe how I think as "I don't fit into modern society and would prefer to spend my time travelling"? Not sure. Anyway I have a ton of wanderlust and ADHD. Not sure if they're related.


----------



## blankityblank (Apr 30, 2020)

That's pretty relatable haha. I got diganoised with ADHD when I was little (still not sure if I actually believe in it in the way it is presented) but they drugged me out from a very small age. I feel that about the focusing under stress though. I'm scatter brained as all hell but in really stressful situations I'm the most clear headed I ever am. A lot of my life could probably be described as knowingly hopping from stressful situation to stressful situation haha. I'd like to get tested again as an adult though. I'm very skeptical on it even though I was on adderall basically my whole life. I'm sure that some folks truly do have it, but I also have the feeling that they're basically drugging out huge swaths of innocent little kids who just dont want to sit quietly and do math all day at 8 years old. It really sketches me out how vague the characteristics of it are and how most kids could probably fit the definition of it. I dont want to invalidate anyones expieremce with it or anything, it also just breaks my heart seeing so many fucking kids drugged out because of add diagnoses


----------

